# Top Gear Appreciation Thread



## Taylor2 (Jul 2, 2011)

I watch this show religiously. The UK version that is.

Season 17 now, episode two starts tomorrow!


Own every season of the new version with Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May.


I find this show absolutely hilarious. 



Anyone else watch it?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 2, 2011)

Taylor said:


> I watch this show religiously. The UK version that is.


 


Love that show, I had a ton of top gear clips on youtube, but most were taken down... Only one I still have left is this one:


----------



## espman (Jul 2, 2011)

Love that show 
Especially the one where they tried to destroy the toyota truck, and no matter what they did it just kept running. Makes me glad to drive a Japenese truck


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 2, 2011)

I just love how absurd the show is!


Driving to the north pole, driving through the Amazon, driving through the middle east....
You don't have to love cars to love the show.

Not to mention they are hilarious. Dry British humor for the win.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 2, 2011)

I like to think that they are the most politically correct show in the world... because they mess with everyone in equal ammounts.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 2, 2011)

I loved the one where they converted the cars into boats!

Before this show, I wasn't that into cars.
Now I am.


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 2, 2011)

I adore Top Gear, I approve of this thread!


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 2, 2011)

Great show. Some of my Japanese friends love it and its on every Sunday night over here! Hooray.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 2, 2011)

I am going to make a bold statement in saying that I think...no, I KNOW that the UK version of Top Gear IS the GREATEST show on TV. Period.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 2, 2011)

Anybody see the first episode of season 17 yet?


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 2, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Anybody see the first episode of season 17 yet?



Do the season start dates differ for countries? I saw an ad online saying it started in Europe last week but I looked on my TV guide on BBC and I couldn't find any new anything. I was very sad.


----------



## ry_z (Jul 2, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Anybody see the first episode of season 17 yet?



Yep. Alice Cooper was the guest.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 3, 2011)

ry_z said:


> Yep. Alice Cooper was the guest.



He was surprisingly cool. Didn't think he'd be that relaxed and easy-going.

Most Americans on that show seem to get offended by Jeremy's dry humor.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 3, 2011)

I watch it every single day I can. It is the best show I've seen on TV, hands down. I honestly one day hope I can be in the crowd there! Or better yet, go around their track!


----------



## spattergrind (Jul 3, 2011)

UK version>>>>>>US version 

US version is trying too hard.


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 3, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Anybody see the first episode of season 17 yet?



I did :3 coolest episode ever, I really, I mean, REALLY want a Marauder now  (episode 2 is out today I believe)


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 3, 2011)

The US hasn't gotten the new episode yet!


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 3, 2011)

As much as I enjoy it, it involves a surrendering of my scepticism. The show is near enough a work of fiction, and they are closer to actors than presenters. Once you get over that, it's full of lols.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Daggorath said:


> As much as I enjoy it, it involves a surrendering of my scepticism. The show is near enough a work of fiction, and they are closer to actors than presenters. Once you get over that, it's full of lols.




It's an entertainment show, that's how I treat it.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 3, 2011)

Jeremy = Win


----------



## C2Aye (Jul 3, 2011)

I love how everyone, regardless of where you're from, can appreciate watching three English middle aged buffoons faff about in expensive cars, rip each other to shreds, send celebrities round a track, muse about their mute tame racing driver and generally cock things up all the time.

Top gear is fantastic. Just watched the new episode this evening and it was hilarious!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 3, 2011)

It takes a car review show and puts it into a comedy entertainment talk show format.
It's genius, really.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 3, 2011)

New series is brilliant.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 3, 2011)

gotta say I love both versions. the uk is much funnier, but Im a huge fan of Tanner's driving on the usa show.


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 3, 2011)

Never watched this show but it seems pretty funny, maybe I should watch.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 4, 2011)

I did some research and found out that season 17 won't premiere in the US until it is done in the UK. That really sucked. 

On another note, I have watched all the US Top Gear episodes so far (I REALLY liked the Viper one but saying I am a Dodge Viper fan boy is a bigger understatement than any will ever know). I can definitely confirm the fact that the majority of them where a blatant rip off of the UK one. I get it, it is the US version. But they could have changed the name of The Stig to something else. Things like that. Anyway, I can tell they started to get more comfortable as the first season progressed because it became more "genuine" as far as certain things go. I do agree though.....

UK Top Gear>>>>>>>>>>>US Top Gear

By a LONG shot.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 4, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> I did some research and found out that season 17 won't premiere in the US until it is done in the UK. That really sucked.




At least we get Dr. Who a week earlier than Canada.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 4, 2011)

That's okay with me.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jul 5, 2011)

I am so glad a thread for Top Gear was made! It is an excellent show. I agree about the episode with the Toyota truck they tried to destroy. That was classic.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 5, 2011)

because of this show I got a stiffy from the 458 Italia in Transformers: Dark of the Moon, and have an insatiable lust for the BMW M3.

I hated this show so much, until there was a marathon on the BBCA, and just got over the hate. I still think some of the things they do are retarded and boring, but a lot of it is awesome. Mainly the huge treks (Vietnam, North Pole, etc...) are amazing.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 5, 2011)

Top gear is so great, as much an entertainment show as a car show.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 5, 2011)

I enjoy watching this show when get a chance too. Haven't seen the US version yet, but it looks shitty compared to the UK version.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 5, 2011)

Top Gear UK is one of my absolute favorite shows!   You know you've been watching it too much when you start describing things as "brilliant!" or "rubbish!" and you live in the US...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 5, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Top Gear UK is one of my absolute favorite shows!   You know you've been watching it too much when you start describing things as "brilliant!" or "rubbish!" and you live in the US...



Guilty!


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 5, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Top Gear UK is one of my absolute favorite shows!   You know you've been watching it too much when you start describing things as "brilliant!" or "rubbish!" and you live in the US...


or when you start using "oh cock" in everyday conversation.


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 5, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> I enjoy watching this show when get a chance too. Haven't seen the US version yet, but it looks shitty compared to the UK version.



Well, it's not that shitty, it's just that Tanner Foust is the only interesting guy  (anyone have any love for Aussie Top Gear or Russian Top Gear? )


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 5, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Top Gear UK is one of my absolute favorite shows!   You know you've been watching it too much when you start describing things as "brilliant!" or "rubbish!" and you live in the US...



Holy fuck this x 10000000000..



I'm slowly becoming more British day after day while watching this show.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Episode 2! 


Anyone watch it?!


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 8, 2011)

Watching it right now, will report soon after

EDIT: Brilliant


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 8, 2011)

Top Gear UK makes me want to speak with a British accent and use their form of English more than the American English. 

And I believe the greatest episode ever was the one where they bought used cars in Florida for under $1000 and went to town. They had to find road kill for dinner and Jeremy comes back with a fucking COW tied to the roof of his Camaro and then they spray paint liberal sayings on the side of their cars and stop at a gas station in hick town Alabama funniest show ever made. If I ever get the chance to meet those guys I will be a HAPPY mofo.


----------



## ry_z (Jul 8, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> and then they spray paint liberal sayings on the side of their cars and stop at a gas station in hick town Alabama



One of them said "MAN LOVE RULES OK".


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 8, 2011)

I love Top Gear! It's the only car show worth watching.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 8, 2011)

Episode two of season 17 is absolutely hilarious.
The news section had me shitting.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 10, 2011)

The Marauder from Epi 1 was fucking hilarious.



Escaping the parking lot by driving over the parked cars was comedy gold.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 11, 2011)

Love how the latest episode ended, something along the lines of "well this epsiode has been all about cars I am afraid, sorry about that, next week we will be back on track with lots of accidents and an out of control fire" lol


----------



## Fiction (Jul 11, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> Well, it's not that shitty, it's just that Tanner Foust is the only interesting guy  (anyone have any love for Aussie Top Gear or Russian Top Gear? )



Australian Top Gear sucks, the hosts are just some random bums who know a little about cars, and then do extremely boring things cause the show has no budget and they talk about what the uk top gear have been up to.

blah, rant over.

UK Top Gear is GODLY. Ive watched season 9-15, its an awesome show, and as has been said before, its an entertainment show. Not only a tech-fest for revheads


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 11, 2011)

S17E3 was pretty great.

How the hell do you find a Merc that cheap? 

Talk to a coke head.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 11, 2011)

I really wish there was a legit way to watch S17 online.


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 11, 2011)

UK Top Gear is a total blast to watch. We always seem to have at least 20-30 episodes on the DVR. If I ever get famous, I want to guest host and take hot laps with the Stig and see how my times compare 

i'm such a dork- everytime I drive under the influence of Top Gear, and my wife and son are in the car, they demand i commentate my driving like Jeremy...accent and all  

Shad


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Episode 3 was awesome.


7 grand for a CL600 in that good of condition?


Fuck right off.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 12, 2011)

just gotta find the cokefiends.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Episode 4!


Anyone see?!


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 20, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Episode 4!
> 
> 
> Anyone see?!



Yes, marvelously brilliant episode, sports train for the win!


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> Yes, marvelously brilliant episode, sports train for the win!



Rowan Atkinson seemed, surprisingly (to me at least), almost pretentious....



Is that what he's normally like?


Granted he's a rather substantial person..


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 23, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Rowan Atkinson seemed, surprisingly (to me at least), almost pretentious....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, giben the talent the man has, and the driving experience, I would be a bit I think, but IMO he just seemed really tired (fuel PumP, BoB )


----------



## GazPots (Jul 25, 2011)

I started watching Mr Bean and Blackadder again after watching him on Top Gear. I'd actually forgotten how funny he can be. 


Anyone see last nights episode?

Corvette powered Interceptor with cop movie intro was awesome. 

Aswell as the whole house demolition challenge.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 25, 2011)

Did anyone catch the first episode of Top Gear US' season two? I think it was a lot better than the first season already. I am trying to recall the beginning but I think they finally got their own intro music to open the show instead of ripping off the UK one. Had some really funny stuff. Had to have hundreds of pounds of manure in their cars with them as a challenge? That was pretty funny. 

P.S. August 22nd is when Season 17 of Top Gear UK starts over here in the US.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 25, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> Did anyone catch the first episode of Top Gear US' season two? I think it was a lot better than the first season already. I am trying to recall the beginning but I think they finally got their own intro music to open the show instead of ripping off the UK one. Had some really funny stuff. Had to have hundreds of pounds of manure in their cars with them as a challenge? That was pretty funny.
> 
> P.S. August 22nd is when Season 17 of Top Gear UK starts over here in the US.



I'll watch US Top Gear when it comes on after Pawn Stars tonight. 

The intro to the UK version is Jessica, which is a classic, so would it really be ripping it from the UK version?

Dammit, why do we have to wait so long!


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 25, 2011)

GazPots said:


> I started watching Mr Bean and Blackadder again after watching him on Top Gear. I'd actually forgotten how funny he can be.
> 
> 
> Anyone see last nights episode?
> ...



Dayum! GOING TO WATCH IT RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Jay-James (Jul 26, 2011)

The first episode is the best of this season so far... That Marauder was ridiculous! And Amy Williams was hot....


----------



## icos211 (Jul 27, 2011)

I love the British Top Gear to death. I have seen the Botswana episode at least 30 times over. I really wish that they would show the Vietnam episode and the Bolivia episode more on BBC America, they were both really good.

The American version, however, I absolutely hate. The hosts are much too forced. You can tell that they don't know or like each other at all, and the entire thing just feels scripted and unfunny in my opinion. Hammond, May and Clarkson seem like they are actually friends. Plus there is the British sense of humoUr that is so hilarious and that we don't get in America in anything other than old Monty Python re-runs.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, I think the humour on US Top Gear may improve after a few seasons once they get to know each other. Part of the reason that Clarkson, Hammond, and May work is because they treat each other almost like brothers.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 27, 2011)

i've never even heard of US Top Gear. Part of the reason why i love Top Gear so much, is the british humour and overall feeling. It's great, and i wouldn't have it any other way. So no thanks, i have no intrest in US Top Gear.


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 27, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Yeah, I think the humour on US Top Gear may improve after a few seasons once they get to know each other. Part of the reason that Clarkson, Hammond, and May work is because they treat each other almost like brothers.



Dont forget the Top Gear Code of Honor: when one's car goes down, abandon him and continue on


----------



## GazPots (Jul 28, 2011)

Or when your car breaks down, get a tow off of James May and continually bump the back of his car at junctions until he gets so pissed off he abandons you at an intersection with lots of traffic behind you.


----------



## Daiephir (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone see the latest episode? There even was a ''camio'' from sacked Stig :O


----------



## Ninetyfour (Aug 1, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> Anyone see the latest episode? There even was a ''camio'' from sacked Stig :O



Yeah it was pretty cool, especially the enlightenment on electric cars given, however the section when that soldier had a breakdown was so distressing, I felt for him so much :/


----------



## Daiephir (Aug 1, 2011)

Ninetyfour said:


> Yeah it was pretty cool, especially the enlightenment on electric cars given, however the section when that soldier had a breakdown was so distressing, I felt for him so much :/



Indeed, from what I saw, the Leaf would be the one I'd prefer/take but I'd change the cars panels completly and replace all of them with the solar panel at the back, just to make sure I have a few extra miles if I ever need to, on a sunny day.

As for the military bit, Hammond, I think, reacts like me, you never, ever, know what to do when a grown man breaks down on you like that. Their stories were all something though. And the wildcat was awesome as always


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm still on like season 9 or 10 but it's one of my favorite shows, particularly it's the only 'nonfiction' show that I enjoy. No interest in watching the US version, them being British is a huge part of its appeal.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Aug 2, 2011)

Their hydrogen rant made me laugh. There's a lot of subtle stuff going on with that show...

Just like Clarkson and the Chipping-Norton set being involved with the Murdoch phone hacking scandal. They're the only ones who buy the cars they review, for the most part.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 2, 2011)

i wish the series were longer. 6 episodes are just not enough for me


----------



## GazPots (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, 6 episodes is a terrible amount of programs for such a ratings winner. 


Stop making 40 million mini series a year and just have a big long season please.  kthxbye


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 6, 2011)

The Aventador...........is perfection.


----------



## Daiephir (Aug 6, 2011)

Taylor said:


> The Aventador...........is perfection.



Indeed it is good sir, I soo wish I had the money for 2 of them, one for the summer and the other for winter  (what? a snow-going lambo is an impossible dream? )


----------



## Black_Sheep (Aug 7, 2011)

Just saw the episode where they went through Irak to reach Betlehem. Damn it was great, and funny.  

I love this show.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 7, 2011)

It's fucking awesome 

When "new Top Gear" started in 2002 I was six or seven years old and I've watched every episode since then  I love it.


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 1, 2011)

One of my favorite shows. Fell in love with it when I went to England and have watched many episodes since then. :tup:


----------



## pink freud (Sep 17, 2011)

So somebody made a comparison that I found quite apt:

Clarkson: John Lennon
Hammond: Paul McCartney
May: Ringo Starr
The Stig: George Harrison

It's _uncanny._


----------



## Edika (Sep 17, 2011)

It is an awesome show. I really enjoyed their show about Soviet produced cars. Their remarks were bone crushing, full of cynicism and sarcasm, eloquently put that would make even a hardcore leftist/communist laugh!


----------



## Taylor2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Season 18 due out in a few months!


Can't wait!


----------



## flo (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not into cars, but I've watched almost every single episode because of the humour. My favourite episode is when they build the "hammerhead i eagle thrust"


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 19, 2011)

The only thing I've never really liked it Clarkson's attitude toward cars that aren't geared towards the enormously powerful. He considers anything that doesn't do 0-60 in 6 seconds or less to be slow and awful which just isn't the case. But that's just a small niggle that never bothers me enough to bring it up often.

I buy Top Gear Magazine quite often too which is also funny in bits.


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 19, 2011)

I watch Top Gear waaay too much. I own every season, and just put them on as background when I'm doing hw or anything else. Always good for a laugh.


----------



## Taylor2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I listen to Top Gear when I'm spinning on the bicycle trainer now.
Before long, I've been going for 45 minutes and don't even know it.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 30, 2011)

I honestly can't stand Jeremy Clarkson in Top Gear,Why does he have to act like such nob? he's fine in other things but man

Hammond is so fucking cringe worthy too,honestly how on earth can you be on tv with humour that bad.

But that's just.....like,...my opinion...man


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 1, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> I honestly can't stand Jeremy Clarkson in Top Gear,Why does he have to act like such nob? he's fine in other things but man
> 
> Hammond is so fucking cringe worthy too,honestly how on earth can you be on tv with humour that bad.
> 
> But that's just.....like,...my opinion...man



So, why the fuck do you watch Top Gear?


----------



## pink freud (Oct 1, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> So, why the fuck do you watch Top Gear?



He must like the delightful narration provided by The Stig.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 1, 2011)

pink freud said:


> He must like the delightful narration provided by The Stig.



 Well played sir, well played


----------



## Taylor2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Season 18 coming January 2012!


They are supposedly currently filming in India! They want to do a cross-India trip!



Nice.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 7, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Season 18 coming January 2012!
> 
> 
> They are supposedly currently filming in India! They want to do a cross-India trip!
> ...



This is so bittersweet for me. I cannot wait for this to come out but at the same time, I leave for boot camp in January 2012 so I will miss it. That is going to suck hardcore for me.

Anyways, season 17 was great. The house demolition with the IED vehicle was funny as hell. Now they have Top Gear the Lost Season and it is pretty good. The Nun driving a Monster Truck was pretty epic.


----------



## Tang (May 17, 2013)

I just started watching the UK Top Gear and the first ep I watched was where they had to buy a junker for under $1,000 in Miama.

Oh. My. God.

These guys are hilarious, and they really make American's look like idiots.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 12, 2015)

Bumping this, because I can't believe nobody else has bumped it or started a thread to talk about the whole Jezza getting fired dealio.

How's that all going to end up, do you figure? Can he be replaced? Should the show go on without him? _Should_ he be replaced? ie Maybe they should just go on with only Richard and James?

Iono. It'll be interesting to see how things turn out.


----------



## Chiba666 (Apr 13, 2015)

Top Gear will end as we know it and a new sow will start called, hmm 6th gear maybe (lol).


----------



## dr_game0ver (Apr 15, 2015)

probably didn't want to change his name to Jennifer... also, TG UK stopped the same week TG France premiered...


----------



## StevenC (Apr 15, 2015)

I imagine either Sky or Netflix will hire Clarkson and Co in the same way Channel 5 hired Tiff Needell to make 5th Gear, after old Top Gear ended.

Top Gear will probably live on in some guise for a few more years, and no one will be interested, because the current frontrunner is Chris Evans, and not the Avenger.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Apr 24, 2015)

Show is doomed without Jezza I'm afraid.

Very sad. Was one of my fave ever TV shows.

Clarkson is overly maligned by the PC brigade
and they finally got their wish.

People need to man up FFS!!!


----------



## asher (May 4, 2015)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Show is doomed without Jezza I'm afraid.
> 
> Very sad. Was one of my fave ever TV shows.
> 
> ...



I love him as much as the next fan, but he is a royal asshole. And physical assault ain't nothing.


----------

